# I Think That I Am Having Twins



## CS2012

I am calling my doctor on Monday telling him that I feel like I am having twins and I have researched signs I might be pregnant with twins. I found one site that has the top six signs that I might be pregnant with twins and I have all six signs.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Its usually the ones who think they are pregnant with twins are actually carrying a singleton. Twins take most mummies by complete surprise.

Congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------



## fidgets mammy

i never had all the signs of twins yet here i am with twins.


----------



## drsquid

only sign i had was high beta and high progesterone. no sickness, (dunno what the signs were meant to be). only "sign" that means twins is two sacs on us.


----------



## TatorMom

I've actually had less morning sickness and less overall pregnancy discomforts, for the most part, than I did with either of my singletons. There really aren't any pregnancy symptoms that definitively indicate twins, except for the signs such as measuring large for GSA and then 2 sacs/fetuses. We knew there was an increased risk of multiples with fertility treatments, but I never felt like I was pregnant with twins before my first ultrasound where they saw our little girls. Frankly, I have felt better this pregnancy than with my boys for the sheer fact morning sickness hasn't led to any vomiting.:happydance: I'm not really a whole lot bigger at 18weeks than what I would've expected with a singleton being my 3rd pregnancy. Getting u/s done are fun though, so enjoy them!

Congrats on your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## san fran shan

Let us know either way! I had no signs and sometimes still can believe it!! 

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Wind

Congratulations on your BFP!!!! That's so exciting! When I got pregnant my doctor did blood tests. My progesterone was off the charts. He strongly suspected twins, but I thought he was nuts. I had far less morning sickness than I did with my singletons. When I had my first ultrasound, he was proven correct.

Whether it be one baby or two, I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancy!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations on your pregnancy 

What are these 6 signs then? I had no bloody clue LOL until the scans.


----------



## _Vicky_

Ooh what are the six signs?

I had no idea either, no sickness or anything other than a growing bump. 

Hope you get the result you want xxx


----------



## KELLYBD

I've just looked up the top 10 it says excessive sickness, I honestly had no sickness at all apart from feeling a bit queasy brushing my teeth on a morning. I didn't have sickness with my singleton either. It also says excessive weight gain, I actually lost weight :) mainly due to the fact I stopped consuming 1 1/2 bottles of red wine every other night :) 

BUT I always imagined I'd have twins...........twin boys I always thought and a little girl, well I got my little girl, and another little girl and one boy twin so two out of three wasn't a bad guess lol. 

All the best I hope you get what you want, twinnies are amazing, extremely hardwork but amazing all the same :) xx


----------



## CS2012

Here is the link that tells the six signs.

https://m.voices.yahoo.com/6-early-signs-twin-pregnancy-7357834.html


----------



## KELLYBD

I had the elevated heart rate, I sometimes felt my heart was gonna burst out of my chest :) and like I said the intuition. Plus I'm over 30 aswell I think that was a factor xx


----------



## TatorMom

KELLYBD said:


> I had the elevated heart rate, I sometimes felt my heart was gonna burst out of my chest :) and like I said the intuition. Plus I'm over 30 aswell I think that was a factor xx

My heartbeat always sped up and was really noticeable by 6wks pregnant. I don't think my HR was ever under 90 with any of my pregnancies. The heart has to work harder to pump all the extra blood though. It's actually been my most annoying pregnancy symptom this go around, which all in all speaks to how easy this pregnancy has been so far.:thumbup: It's definitely been much more noticeable with the twins, as it was in my first pregnancy(multiples) that unfortunately ended in m/c. On a side note, I'm officially 2 weeks past when we lost that pregnancy.:thumbup: My hCG levels have actually been lower this time than with DS1 though, so that wasn't a good indicator for me. The only fertility aid I had for the twins was metformin to help regulate my cycles, and I don't really consider that fertility treatment and didn't increase our odds of multiples. I had no idea it was twins until our first u/s.


----------



## CS2012

I was just a few weeks a month away from turning 30 when I conceived.


----------



## Liesje

Congratulations!
According to these, my first was a twin pregnancy but not my second hehe.


----------



## TatorMom

Liesje said:


> Congratulations!
> According to these, my first was a twin pregnancy but not my second hehe.

That was my thought exactly!!:haha:


----------



## Wind

I definitely had elevated heart rate and I was 35 when I conceived my twins.


----------



## nyba

Funny - I have none of the symptoms described and none of the higher risk factors except my age. It was certainly a shock when they found 2 at my first ultrasound.

I also have zero symptoms described - no morning sickness, no weight gain really (although my breasts are much bigger), no elevated heart rate and no real cramping.


----------



## jackie2012

lol i did a test online when i found out i had two in there and it told me i wasn't having twins. but it asked like 50 questions. I had a giggle at that knowing full well i had two.


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats on your pregnancy!
I didn't have any of those symptoms except for the intuition. I remember after I told a coworker we found out about twins she was told me 'well, you seemed to be thinking that already!'. When we saw two little sacs, I wasn't too surprised because I have a lot of twins in my biological line and hubby's family has twins, too. Strangely enough, two coworkers at my temp job had twins right before I found out, too! I guess craft stores put ovaries into overdrive!
I've had such a beautiful pregnancy so far! Very, very little sickness and still a pretty steady heart rate. Right now I feel great aside from my body adjusting to accommodate the little guys!


----------



## jogami

You said you ticked all 6 signs. So I'm assuming you had fertility treatment? IVF? If so, yes, you have a high chance of having conceived twins, if not then I highly doubt it. We get alot of women here who "think" they are having twins and in fact it turns out 99% of the time that it is only one baby. 

Have you taken your hcg levels/ betas? That was my only indication. My hcg and progesterone were through the roof and I was told they suspected twins but I didn't believe them at all. I thought I was having one healthy little GIRL (I heard girls let off more hcg than boys). Turns out I was having a girl - x 2! My girls were conceived with the help of clomid but that's sooooooooo rare, like less than 8%. My doctor said in her 20 years of practice as a gynae/obgyn she has only ever seen 1 other woman who conceived twins on clomid.

I'll be curious to hear if you are in fact carrying multiples. Come back and let us know!


----------



## Deethehippy

I had the sickness and i am 38 but i know a lot of singletons mothers who had worse sickness than me so i didn't suspect at all to be honest.

Will be interested to hear if you do have twins :flower:


----------



## Bon18

I had terrible morning sickness but since my Mum had awful sickness as well when she was pregnant with all of her children I didn't think anything of it... As for intuition we actually joked about having twins but more in a what on earth would we do manner. It wasn't so funny after the first ultrasound.


----------



## mummykel1984

my body was waking me up to throw up! also i had joked with mu husband that it was twins cos of my sickness and it hadnt been like that with my 3 other children....we had a scan done at 6 weeks due to previous mc's and low and behold twins! 2 sacs and 2 heartbeats :) was still a complete shock tho and you should have seen my husbands face! i wont write what he said :haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

I had the elevated heart rate and severe morning sickness, but none of the other signs (I didn't have an hcg/progesterone test, so don't know what my levels were). I also didn't have many of the risk factors...I'm under 30, no fertility treatments, minimal family history of fraternal twins (one set in my huge extended family). The only risk factor I have is that I'm tall and overweight :)

Finding out we were having twins was a huge surprise! I'm still recovering from shock :wacko:


----------



## TatorMom

DragonflyWing said:


> I had the elevated heart rate and severe morning sickness, but none of the other signs (I didn't have an hcg/progesterone test, so don't know what my levels were). I also didn't have many of the risk factors...I'm under 30, no fertility treatments, minimal family history of fraternal twins (one set in my huge extended family). The only risk factor I have is that I'm tall and overweight :)
> 
> Finding out we were having twins was a huge surprise! I'm still recovering from shock :wacko:

I had next to no risk factors for twins. I didn't do any fertility treatments for this pregnancy because after the last one failed I gave up. Lo and behold I "gave up" trying and got twins!:happydance: I'm in my mid 20's, underweight with a starting BMI of 17.3, I'm on the taller side at 5'8", and next to no family history of twins that I know of. We only know that I will occasionally spit out 2 eggs when I ovulate naturally after going through LOADS of fertility treatments. Our girls seem to be identical though, so none of that really means anything anyway. Pregnancy symptoms vary so greatly for every woman and every pregnancy be it singletons or multiples it's hard to tell much from the symptoms wether it could be multiples or not.


----------



## maggie111

I have 2 out of 6 but with little symptoms. Twins do run in the family and I am overweight, but I was having such a simple pregnancy I was sure it wasn't twins!

The only way of knowing for sure is to have a scan. If you're in the UK I've seen prices for a private scan from £50-£99


----------



## lambchops

*Are you over 30? *NOPES*
*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? *NOPE!*
*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? *YES, MY MUM IS A FRATERNAL TWIN* 
*Are you African-American? *NO*
*Are you tall and/or overweight? *5'2 and weighed just over 7 stone pre pregnancy so definately NO*
*Have you been pregnant several times before? *NEVER*

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping *Wouldnt really say so*

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate *Not that im aware of!*

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness *NOT MUCH, didnt know i was pregnant till almost 8 wks and then felt queasy when waking up and hungry for about 5 or 6 weeks, never actually vomited, been fine!*

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels *WOULDNT EVEN KNOW THIS NEVER HAD IT CHECKED*

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms *NONE, didnt even know I was pregnant till almost 8wks. *

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition *NONE*

So really just 1 thing out the lot is a positive for me, and ive got 2 lil babs in my belly. Didnt even know till the scan! Think thats the best way to get it confirmed to be honest.

Congratulations on your pregnancy no matter how many are in there :) xxx


----------



## CS2012

jogami said:


> You said you ticked all 6 signs. So I'm assuming you had fertility treatment? IVF? If so, yes, you have a high chance of having conceived twins, if not then I highly doubt it. We get alot of women here who "think" they are having twins and in fact it turns out 99% of the time that it is only one baby.
> 
> Have you taken your hcg levels/ betas? That was my only indication. My hcg and progesterone were through the roof and I was told they suspected twins but I didn't believe them at all. I thought I was having one healthy little GIRL (I heard girls let off more hcg than boys). Turns out I was having a girl - x 2! My girls were conceived with the help of clomid but that's sooooooooo rare, like less than 8%. My doctor said in her 20 years of practice as a gynae/obgyn she has only ever seen 1 other woman who conceived twins on clomid.
> 
> I'll be curious to hear if you are in fact carrying multiples. Come back and let us know!

There is nothing mentioned about using fertility treatment on the six signs. I think you are wrong saying you highly doubt I am not having twins just because I got pregnant from intercourse. People can have twins from having intercourse.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hyper ovulation here lol


----------



## jogami

CS2012 said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> You said you ticked all 6 signs. So I'm assuming you had fertility treatment? IVF? If so, yes, you have a high chance of having conceived twins, if not then I highly doubt it. We get alot of women here who "think" they are having twins and in fact it turns out 99% of the time that it is only one baby.
> 
> Have you taken your hcg levels/ betas? That was my only indication. My hcg and progesterone were through the roof and I was told they suspected twins but I didn't believe them at all. I thought I was having one healthy little GIRL (I heard girls let off more hcg than boys). Turns out I was having a girl - x 2! My girls were conceived with the help of clomid but that's sooooooooo rare, like less than 8%. My doctor said in her 20 years of practice as a gynae/obgyn she has only ever seen 1 other woman who conceived twins on clomid.
> 
> I'll be curious to hear if you are in fact carrying multiples. Come back and let us know!
> 
> There is nothing mentioned about using fertility treatment on the six signs. I think you are wrong saying you highly doubt I am not having twins just because I got pregnant from intercourse. People can have twins from having intercourse.Click to expand...

Please do not misunderstand me I never said you can't spontaneously have twins, it is very possible. And for the record, I also conceived my twins the old fashioned way, sex. However, it is just not that likely going on a "hunch" or "notion" that you have. Maybe you have a sixth sense that I don't have or understand and you are having twins. I never said you were wrong :shrug:

Good luck either way :D


----------



## moo_fie

I didn't have any of the 6 signs and here I am with twins on the way.... saying that I did sit outside waiting for a scan in early pregnancy unit saying i bet there is 2 in there, still I nearly rolled off the couch when she said she sees 2 and my oh went translucent with shock. If you have a feeling there is no harm having a scan to check your intuition. Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Liesje

Ok so I'm dying to know, is it twins? :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can't wait to know as well lol


----------



## arj

I had no signs! Flat tummy til 13 weeks, barely any sickness, very low hcg, no twins in family, young, no fertility treatment... twins!!

my guess is that you just have one baby but make sure you let us know!


----------



## arj

*Are you over 30? NO
*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? NO
*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? NO
*Are you African-American? NO
*Are you tall and/or overweight? 5'5 and BMI of 22
*Have you been pregnant several times before? TWICE

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping NO

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate Not till 20 weeks

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness Same as singletons

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels LOW!!

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms bfp 3 days before AF was due

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition NONE WHATSOEVER! nearly died of shock at 13 week scan


This would make a great thread!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh I didn't read the questions. I just went with the fact that most women who think they're having twins are usually wishful (or the reverse) thinking. I'll answer the questions too....

*Are you over 30? No I was 28 when I fell pregnant with the twins
*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? No just straight sex
*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? No twins anywhere in my family whatsoever
*Are you African-American? No just plain old white english
*Are you tall and/or overweight? 5'8 so reasonably tall but a little underweight at 7.5 stone
*Have you been pregnant several times before? only twice

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping - No different to my singleton 11 months previous

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate - No always very low along with my blood pressure

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - I felt nauseated all the way through but I did with my singleton too. No throwing up whatsoever.

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels - We don't get told these routinely in the UK so I have no idea.

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms - No nothing, not even sore boobs like I had with my singleton. Very faint BFP on the day of my missed period and the line didn't get darker for a full 8 weeks into the pregnancy.

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition - None. I didn't have any scans until two days before delivery. Thought it was a singleton all along as I was so tiny and there were no indicators whatsoever.


----------



## _Vicky_

*Are you over 30? yes - 36 at time of conception

*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? No

*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? Yes sister has fraternal twins

*Are you African-American? NO
*Are you tall and/or overweight? 5'2 and BMI of 24 

*Have you been pregnant several times before? Never

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping No cramping at all 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate No not as far as I know 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - none at all slight nausea which passed at 9 weeks

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels - never checked 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms bfp week after af due

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition NONE


----------



## indifference

So basiclly whoever thought up that 'questionnaire' is has just been proven to be a complete plonker! haha

I never had any of those symptoms either, no twins in family, 27, never preggers before etc etc.......lol


----------



## drsquid

*Are you over 30? yes - 39 at time of conception

*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? Yes

*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? No

*Are you African-American? NO

*Are you tall and/or overweight? 5'2 and BMI of 24- no

*Have you been pregnant several times before? Never

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping- Minimal cramping 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate- No

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - None

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels - Yes

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms- I was tired that was it

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition- I did IVF put back and two and had high HCG didnt need intuition for that one

I agree these are silly. only ones that are even slightly relevant are IVF and HCG


----------



## ttc1soon

*Are you over 30? no, only 21

*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? No

*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? My dad is a faternal twin

*Are you African-American? no 

*Are you tall and/or overweight? 5'0 and 105lbs so no 

*Have you been pregnant several times before? twice but miscarriges

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping? Nope, hardly any 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate? Not that I know of

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - Fairly awful but the same as when I was pregnant with singletons

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels? Nope, right in the normal range

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms? Nope 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition NONE


----------



## ttc1soon

CS2012 said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> You said you ticked all 6 signs. So I'm assuming you had fertility treatment? IVF? If so, yes, you have a high chance of having conceived twins, if not then I highly doubt it. We get alot of women here who "think" they are having twins and in fact it turns out 99% of the time that it is only one baby.
> 
> Have you taken your hcg levels/ betas? That was my only indication. My hcg and progesterone were through the roof and I was told they suspected twins but I didn't believe them at all. I thought I was having one healthy little GIRL (I heard girls let off more hcg than boys). Turns out I was having a girl - x 2! My girls were conceived with the help of clomid but that's sooooooooo rare, like less than 8%. My doctor said in her 20 years of practice as a gynae/obgyn she has only ever seen 1 other woman who conceived twins on clomid.
> 
> I'll be curious to hear if you are in fact carrying multiples. Come back and let us know!
> 
> There is nothing mentioned about using fertility treatment on the six signs. I think you are wrong saying you highly doubt I am not having twins just because I got pregnant from intercourse. People can have twins from having intercourse.Click to expand...

Unless you use fertility treatment your chances of twins are like 1 in 90 I think. So its not that it can't happen, its just that twins aren't SUPER common. I got pregnant with my twins with just sex but it was a complete shock! Good luck when you have your ultrasound.


----------



## HLanders

*Are you over 30? Nope, 27 at time of conception

*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? Nope, only went off BC three months prior

*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? Nope

*Are you African-American? Nope
*Are you tall and/or overweight? Is 5'8" considered tall? Although I have a high BMI 26

*Have you been pregnant several times before? Nope

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping Nope

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate Nope, always normal 

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - Started at 6 weeks, mine was pretty severe, I lost a bit of weight 1st tri

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels - Only time I had hCG checked it was normal for the DPO for a singleton

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms BFP a week before AF due

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition Absolutely no clue!

I had a friend who showed a bump/bloat picture at 9 weeks with her second and people kept making comments that it was twins and it actually got on my nerves... I thought to myself, "Common sense people, at 9 weeks TEN babies wouldn't be big enough to cause a significant bump... it's because her body knows she's pregnant and is changing earlier than it did last time". I was weirdly annoyed by everyone's twins comments.


----------



## ttc1soon

HLanders said:


> *Are you over 30? Nope, 27 at time of conception
> 
> *Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? Nope, only went off BC three months prior
> 
> *Women, do twins run on your side of the family? Nope
> 
> *Are you African-American? Nope
> *Are you tall and/or overweight? Is 5'8" considered tall? Although I have a high BMI 26
> 
> *Have you been pregnant several times before? Nope
> 
> Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping Nope
> 
> Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate Nope, always normal
> 
> Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - Started at 6 weeks, mine was pretty severe, I lost a bit of weight 1st tri
> 
> Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels - Only time I had hCG checked it was normal for the DPO for a singleton
> 
> Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms BFP a week before AF due
> 
> Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition Absolutely no clue!
> 
> I had a friend who showed a bump/bloat picture at 9 weeks with her second and people kept making comments that it was twins and it actually got on my nerves... I thought to myself, "Common sense people, at 9 weeks TEN babies wouldn't be big enough to cause a significant bump... it's because her body knows she's pregnant and is changing earlier than it did last time". I was weirdly annoyed by everyone's twins comments.

I don't know why it bothers me, and I feel bad saying this but all the "could it be twins" or "does this mean twins" threads in the 1st trimester forum bother me a little. Once in a while would be okay but there is one nearly every day. It might just be because I had no idea, and it was a shock to me but it just kind of irritates me a little because the reasonings for thinking its twins are usually silly. Please no offence to the poster of this thread, i've heard some people just have an intuition.


----------



## nyba

*Are you over 30? yes - 38

*Did you conceive with the help of fertility treatments or IVF? No

*Women, do twins run on your side of the family? No

*Are you African-American? No

*Are you tall and/or overweight? 5'6 and BMI of 23- no

*Have you been pregnant several times before? Never

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #1: Excessive Cramping- No

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #2: Elevated Heart Rate- No

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #3: Significant Morning Sickness - None

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #4: High hCG Levels - No idea, they didn't test them

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #5: Advanced Symptoms- I was tired that was it

Twin Pregnancy Symptom #6: Intuition- Nope

Seems like most of us might have 1 indicator or 1 symptom but the questionaire doesn't seem to really pertain to most of us.


----------



## fidgets mammy

it bothers me too. no offence meant but somwtimes i find it a bit attention seeking.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I had the feeling that I was having twins and I was one of the few that was right. I did have most of those symptoms, but they really don't exclusively point to twins.

I conceived at 19, first pregnancy, no twins in the family, I'm of average height and weight, no fertility treatments, just plain old BDing. I did have incredibly bad morning sickness, but as this is my first pregnancy I didn't realize until my pregnant friends started pointing out how exagerated my syptoms were. I did have a ton of cramping, starting at 4 weeks and lasting through 1st tri. My heart didn't constantly race, though there were moments when it would jump for a bit and then go back to normal, but that happened to me before pregnancy too. And I didn't get my hcg levels back until after my first ultrasound, so I never had that to go off of.

OP, I would love to know if you find out you're having twins, but please don't be sad if you're carrying a single baby! Twins sound like so much fun until you're actually pregnant with them. Yes, there are "perks" and good sides, but there are so many complications that come with two babies. :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Annoys me, too. Thought it waa just me!


----------



## _Vicky_

Annoys me too but don't know why - no offence op and please don't think we ate scary or cliquey we do really want you to come back and let us know and would welcome you with open arms if you are having multiples xxxx


----------



## jogami

ttc1soon said:


> CS2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jogami said:
> 
> 
> You said you ticked all 6 signs. So I'm assuming you had fertility treatment? IVF? If so, yes, you have a high chance of having conceived twins, if not then I highly doubt it. We get alot of women here who "think" they are having twins and in fact it turns out 99% of the time that it is only one baby.
> 
> Have you taken your hcg levels/ betas? That was my only indication. My hcg and progesterone were through the roof and I was told they suspected twins but I didn't believe them at all. I thought I was having one healthy little GIRL (I heard girls let off more hcg than boys). Turns out I was having a girl - x 2! My girls were conceived with the help of clomid but that's sooooooooo rare, like less than 8%. My doctor said in her 20 years of practice as a gynae/obgyn she has only ever seen 1 other woman who conceived twins on clomid.
> 
> Code:
> 
> I'll be curious to hear if you are in fact carrying multiples. Come back and let us know!
> 
> There is nothing mentioned about using fertility treatment on the six signs. I think you are wrong saying you highly doubt I am not having twins just because I got pregnant from intercourse. People can have twins from having intercourse.Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you use fertility treatment your chances of twins are like 1 in 90 I think. So its not that it can't happen, its just that twins aren't SUPER common. I got pregnant with my twins with just sex but it was a complete shock! Good luck when you have your ultrasound.Click to expand...

I thought I saw ivf mentioned in there somewhere :dohh:


----------



## Liesje

jogami said:


> ttc1soon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CS2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jogami said:
> 
> 
> You said you ticked all 6 signs. So I'm assuming you had fertility treatment? IVF? If so, yes, you have a high chance of having conceived twins, if not then I highly doubt it. We get alot of women here who "think" they are having twins and in fact it turns out 99% of the time that it is only one baby.
> 
> Have you taken your hcg levels/ betas? That was my only indication. My hcg and progesterone were through the roof and I was told they suspected twins but I didn't believe them at all. I thought I was having one healthy little GIRL (I heard girls let off more hcg than boys). Turns out I was having a girl - x 2! My girls were conceived with the help of clomid but that's sooooooooo rare, like less than 8%. My doctor said in her 20 years of practice as a gynae/obgyn she has only ever seen 1 other woman who conceived twins on clomid.
> 
> Code:
> 
> I'll be curious to hear if you are in fact carrying multiples. Come back and let us know!
> 
> There is nothing mentioned about using fertility treatment on the six signs. I think you are wrong saying you highly doubt I am not having twins just because I got pregnant from intercourse. People can have twins from having intercourse.Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you use fertility treatment your chances of twins are like 1 in 90 I think. So its not that it can't happen, its just that twins aren't SUPER common. I got pregnant with my twins with just sex but it was a complete shock! Good luck when you have your ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I saw ivf mentioned in there somewhere :dohh:Click to expand...

It was... it was one of the bullets but not listed as a "symptom".


----------



## jackie2012

for me it's just the repetitive part of it about hcg levels and such. would be nice if it was a sticky each lady could put their info into and then ladies wondering about that could just go there and look. When i was going through old post when i first joined i had noticed a ton of the same kinda posts. But like some of the ladies have said i do like to hear either way if it was twins or just one.


----------



## jogami

I also sincerely was not trying to be rude! And to the op we get tons of these threads in here, once again no offence but like I said 99% of the time its not the case. We don't offer false hope in here, that would ultimately be more unkind and unnecessary than being honest up front. I just think calling the doctor to tell him you think you're having twins is not going to change things or make him more interested in your case. Whether its one or 2 or 10 babies you still need a ultrasound to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## ShelbyLC

jogami said:


> I also sincerely was not trying to be rude! And to the op we get tons of these threads in here, once again no offence but like I said 99% of the time its not the case. We don't offer false hope in here, that would ultimately be more unkind and unnecessary than being honest up front. I just think calling the doctor to tell him you're sure you're having twins is not going to change things or make him more interested in your case. Whether its one or 2 or 10 babies you still need a ultrasound to confirm pregnancy.

But hopefully not 10 babies! That would be so uncomfortable! :haha:


----------



## jogami

ShelbyLC said:


> jogami said:
> 
> 
> I also sincerely was not trying to be rude! And to the op we get tons of these threads in here, once again no offence but like I said 99% of the time its not the case. We don't offer false hope in here, that would ultimately be more unkind and unnecessary than being honest up front. I just think calling the doctor to tell him you're sure you're having twins is not going to change things or make him more interested in your case. Whether its one or 2 or 10 babies you still need a ultrasound to confirm pregnancy.
> 
> But hopefully not 10 babies! That would be so uncomfortable! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## arj

It doesnt annoy me, tho I mostly just skip those threads as most of them end up with one baby. 
Usually the twin ladies first post are something like OMG TWINS! rather than "maybe twins"

Tho for some ladies that have strong fraternal genes in the family then that's kinda fair enough, Id be paranoid about having twins too if half my family had/were twins!


----------



## PepsiChic

Im not a twin mummy, but those posts annoy me too :dohh: every second post in 1st tri is "i think im having twins?" and 9/10 times its a singleton.

Im not sure why it annoys me, I guess just because I see so many of those posts and you'd think anyone posting there would see the other threads, read them first, and post after they have had an ultrasound? :shrug: Theres not really any other way to confirm if it is or isnt?

I did consider the chance I could be having twins with this pregnancy as my symtpoms seem to be magnified, that and on my dads side of the family is 3 (yes 3) sets of identicle twins boys (total of 14 children). So theres always going to be a slightly increased chance. Im only carrying a singleton though, he just wants to cause more problems than his older brother is all! :haha:


----------



## san fran shan

I didn't even know this section of BNB existed til after I found out. After I got my hcg levels I googled it and saw they don't mean much so I left it alone. And the nurse said she didn't suspect twins based on my levels so I didn't think about it at all after that.... Til the early scan then shock of my life!


----------



## arj

LOL theres been like a million "maybe twins"? posts, and we all just bite our tongue, then poor OP makes a thread like that and gets scolded by everyone!! 

OP it's not you, it's just that we get posts like this all the time, and combined with the same old same old questions we get asked every day in the street, any repetitive questions can get tiring!! 

Good luck with your scan and congrats on one or two babies either way


----------



## CS2012

I don't see why it bothers people for someone to post they think they are having twins and it turns out to be one baby. Mine is turning out to be one baby. I just can't help but wonder if someone is bothered or annoyed by this kind of post then why read it? I'm not trying to be rude in saying this but if we think we are having twins then we have the right to post it. Having to read people's I hate this kind of thread response makes it harder and more embarrassing for the OP to post they are not having twins.


----------



## HLanders

In my opinion, it's mostly annoying because any research (that is legitimate research) says that while certain things can increase your chances of twins the ONLY way to know is an ultrasound. That's it... No HCG count, morning sickness is always subjective, and belly size in the 1st trimester is never because of the baby. So the "I think I'm having twins" post is just about getting attention. Ask any woman in this group, and I'm positive they'll tell you that having twins is one of the toughest things theyve ever gone through.

It's the same thing as girls who post in 1st Tri that they think they're pregnant two days after they're "sure" they ovulated. Yes, you have the right to post it, just as I have the right to roll my eyes. Everyone knows you can't find out you're pregnant that early, and everyone knows a pregnancy test, not a feeling, is the only way to know if you're pregnant.

You're allowed to post whatever you want wherever you want... But to me, the "I think I'm having twins" is just a way of saying, "I need more attention than just BEING pregnant". I personally didn't even post in the multiples section until I was 18 weeks or so... 

Sorry if this came off rude, it's just my opinion.


----------



## jogami

CS2012 said:


> I don't see why it bothers people for someone to post they think they are having twins and it turns out to be one baby. Mine is turning out to be one baby. I just can't help but wonder if someone is bothered or annoyed by this kind of post then why read it? I'm not trying to be rude in saying this but if we think we are having twins then we have the right to post it. Having to read people's I hate this kind of thread response makes it harder and more embarrassing for the OP to post they are not having twins.

We read it as it posted in the multiples section. We read the thread to give the op a fair chance to say why they suspect they are having twins. But sometimes the basis for their suspicions have no basis and we don't want to offer false hope. Fair enough, you thought you had a good chance based on your symptoms and don't know that most women that are pregnant with multiples did not get the exaggerated symptoms alot of these websites claim we do.

I take my hat off to you for coming back to this thread and letting us know that you are having one baby! Alot of women won't even bother and that is more annoying. Thanks for having the decency to do that.

Congratulations on your pregnancy and wishing you a H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## jackie2012

it's not the amount of babies or anything it is the repetitiveness is what gets me and normally we do bite our tongues, sorry it came out on your post. we understand being curios and wanting a little insight but if most of the posters of thread like this would just scroll back a page or two, they could read the previous post on this subject. i would say there is at least 2 or 3 a week asking the same thing if not more.

I am glad that you did come back to let us know and hope you have a H&H 9 Months.


----------



## maggie111

CS2012 said:


> I don't see why it bothers people for someone to post they think they are having twins and it turns out to be one baby. Mine is turning out to be one baby. I just can't help but wonder if someone is bothered or annoyed by this kind of post then why read it? I'm not trying to be rude in saying this but if we think we are having twins then we have the right to post it. Having to read people's I hate this kind of thread response makes it harder and more embarrassing for the OP to post they are not having twins.

I think that this thread became so big that people moved on from the original topic and forgot really, that it's your thread and it's a bit unfair to say "I hate this type of thread". Lots and lots of similar threads are posted - they're all 10 posts long rather than this one which is 10 pages long - you really stirred up some good discussions! :)

You're definitely not being rude in asking why, and as someone who is pregnant with twins I'll tell you why some threads irritate me a little (not this thread!)

1. I think that some OP's are looking for a "special" pregnancy, like having one baby isn't special enough. This bothers me the most - any pregnancy is wonderful and to be celebrated, not wished away because they think that 2 babies is even better.

2. Most threads asking about twins get the same responses - "No, that doesn't mean you're likely to have twins". Somehow, they always seem to skip the posts that say - that isn't like my symptoms at all, and other posts that say those were my singleton symptoms. They reply to the one person who said they matched those symptoms and "Yes, so you also had high HCG, did that triple? What were your rated at 16dpo?!" (For example). 

3. Therefore, Most of the time replying to these threads feels like you're talking to someone who doesn't want to listen, or your peeing on someone's parade. Neither are particularly fun things to do!!

4. There are many many many threads all asking the same questions, sometimes 3 in the first page. As someone with twins, interested in twin posts you just find these threads and you are just always repeating yourself if you want to help.

5. Some of the time their reason for thinking it's twins is stupid, like not being able to wear any of their jeans when they're only 4 weeks pregnant. 2 poppy seed sized babies can't cause you to gain 10 pounds!


----------



## jogami

CS2012 said:


> 5. Some of the time their reason for thinking it's twins is stupid, like not being able to wear any of their jeans when they're only 4 weeks pregnant. 2 poppy seed sized babies can't cause you to gain 10 pounds!

^^ WSS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Sorry to keep this thread going even longer, but as someone who had the twin feeling, I feel like I should weigh in. :flower:

My MS started at 3+6. At 6 weeks, I could feel the top of my uterus right above the line of my pubic bone. As this is my first pregnancy, I was surprised to feel a "bump" so soon. That's when the idea of twins crept into my mind, and it never left. At 7 weeks, I had to buy new jeans. At 9+4, as we were about to get our first ultrasound, I told the sonographer, "We have to check if there are two in there." I wasn't surprised when her mouth dropped and there they were, two little beans.

Maybe it was just a lucky guess. Maybe it's my intuition; I've been spot-on about everything else this pregnancy. I knew I was pregnant three days after I ovulated. I knew it was twins. I knew they were girls. Apparently, the weird intuition runs in the family - my mother and grandmother were the same way. (Maybe it's all because my grandmother was from New Orleans and we have a bit of that crazy voodoo in us. :haha:)

Anyway. My point is: I completely understand where people are coming from when they say they feel like they're having twins. I was in their position at one point. I thought about posting, but I didn't. The chances were slim. Twins didn't run in my family. (Actually, when I had the twin feeling, I did think they'd be fraternal. My mestrual cycle the month before I got pregnant was only 17 days long and I didn't ovulate; I thought that if I was pregnant with twins, it was because my body ovulated eggs from both cycles the month I conceived.) Honestly, what were the odds? Me? Never. Twins happen to other people.

I don't mind the posts so much. I understand that a lot of people need to be told they aren't crazy for thinking it's twins. Maybe some people need reassurance and maybe some people just want to know if anyone else has felt the same way and been right about carrying two. I can imagine it gets old for some of the ladies that are farther along than myself, or for some of the twin moms that have been here longer. But I understand. I really do.

It does bother me when people say "I wish it was twins," or "I hope it's twins." Because, honey, these 23 weeks have been the hardest of my life, and I've still got more to come. I never, ever want to be pregnant with twins again. Ever. I love my girls and I am so glad I have both of them, and I know they'll be worth it, but this - twin pregnancy - it's not very fun.

Anyway. Sorry for writing a novel. Congratulations on your baby and I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## arj

CS2012 said:


> I don't see why it bothers people for someone to post they think they are having twins and it turns out to be one baby. Mine is turning out to be one baby. I just can't help but wonder if someone is bothered or annoyed by this kind of post then why read it? I'm not trying to be rude in saying this but if we think we are having twins then we have the right to post it. Having to read people's I hate this kind of thread response makes it harder and more embarrassing for the OP to post they are not having twins.

To be honest I expected you were having only one, but didn't expect you'd come back and post that you were! Don't be embarrassed, it's not often we actually see someone that suspects twins actually having twins! 
I suspected twins with my second pregnancy so much that I had a scan at 6 weeks just to check, just one baby! 3rd time didnt suspect at all and then had twins. You never know, you might just have twins next time! (if you have any more pregnancies)!

Generally tho, most people that come on here suspecting they are having twins and actually have twins carry very strong twin genes (they are a twin, or their mother/sister had twins) and end up with fraternal twins. As opposed to basing it on symptoms.


----------



## Liesje

I don't see the harm in "I think it's twins" posts... How is it any different from the "I think I'm pregnant" posts where people post those strips and ask people to find faint lines? ...I don't see anyone responding to those with "you people are so annoying, shut up and wait till you're pregnant to post here" :shrug:


----------



## moo_fie

WSS ^^

I don't find anything wrong in it either, I had a "feeling" it was twins but I didn't post any threads until I knew for certain. I actually thought I was having a miscarriage which is why I never posted. 
It did come across like a bit of an attack on the op but that is my opinion.


----------



## shobbs

I had more symptoms with my son than I do now pregnant with twins, so I defiantly follow most of you ladies x


----------



## drsquid

i also feel the same way about the "am i pregnant' posts. particularly when they havent even taken a test.. how is that not the first thing you do when you think you are pregnant. i almost NEVER see anything on those tests and then the rest of the people seem to post that it is totally there... then it ends up with people saying they had a chemical... heh but yeah i hope the op doesnt take it personally (though i can def see how they would) it is just a general "rant" that happened to be sparked by their question


----------



## fidgets mammy

yeh no one meant any harm to the op. everyone here is lovely, and we welcome all twin triplet mums with open arms, it just gets a bit tiresome when we get lots of 'am i havin twins, or could it b twins' posts as no body can give them an answer but a sonographer. no two peoples symptoms are the same. 
i had a girl i know badger me about the possibility of twins while i was pregnant. she was 7wks and asked if you feel kicks at 7wks with twins cos shes sure she can. what a plonker! she just wanted attention n it drove me nuts.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lol! Too funny


----------



## jogami

fidgets mammy said:


> yeh no one meant any harm to the op. everyone here is lovely, and we welcome all twin triplet mums with open arms, it just gets a bit tiresome when we get lots of 'am i havin twins, or could it b twins' posts as no body can give them an answer but a sonographer. no two peoples symptoms are the same.
> i had a girl i know badger me about the possibility of twins while i was pregnant. she was 7wks and asked if you feel kicks at 7wks with twins cos shes sure she can. what a plonker! she just wanted attention n it drove me nuts.

That would irritate the crap outta me! I would've probably been so sarcastic about it "why yes I feel them kicking all day long! I can't even sleep they kick so hard!" :haha:


----------



## shobbs

i must admit i did look on youtube at 6 week scans as i wanted an idea of what we could see on ours and did find myself looking at multiple pregnancy scans, it does annoy me when some women say i have a feeling im pregnant "i feel pregnant" before there af has even arrived. i can honestly say i dont know what "feeling pregnant feels like" yes im tired and have slight nausea but could put it down to the fact i havent eaten or ive eaten too much.

i had no incling i was pregnant with twins what so ever, i have heard that carrying twins produces more progesterone and progesterone reduces sickness in pregnancy.

im excited about twins as it is a completly different ball game, but realistically it is frightening for me. i worry about a singleton pregnancy let alone twins!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

i did have an incling and googled the symptoms, i didnt however tell anyone as i thought id sound like i was attention seeking. twin pregnancies get alot more attention. 

as for the girl i mentioned above, my answer was " no sarah yr baby is as big as yr thumb nail, it has no long legs yet so therefore cannot kick you, you have wind and prob need a shite!!!!"


----------



## Liesje

LOL some religious groups claim you're supposed to feel kicking at 7 weeks... Some even 4 weeks, which is impossible cuz yea, they have no legs yet.


----------



## lambchops

fidgets mammy said:


> my answer was " no sarah yr baby is as big as yr thumb nail, it has no long legs yet so therefore cannot kick you, you have wind and prob need a shite!!!!"

:haha: aww you crack me up! Thats so funny :haha:


----------



## Wind

Liesje said:


> LOL some religious groups claim you're supposed to feel kicking at 7 weeks... Some even 4 weeks, which is impossible cuz yea, they have no legs yet.

Okay, I am a Christian but I found this to be absolutely hilarious!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Wind

I have an acquaintance who is 34 weeks pregnant with her 3rd child. She thinks she is larger that I was. There is no way. I was easily twice her size. She is convinced the doctors keep missing a baby and two are going to pop out when she delivers.:dohh:


----------



## arj

Wind said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> LOL some religious groups claim you're supposed to feel kicking at 7 weeks... Some even 4 weeks, which is impossible cuz yea, they have no legs yet.
> 
> Okay, I am a Christian but I found this to be absolutely hilarious!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

Lol I am a Christian too but Ive never heard of this one!!!


----------



## lambchops

Wind said:


> I have an acquaintance who is 34 weeks pregnant with her 3rd child. She thinks she is larger that I was. There is no way. I was easily twice her size. She is convinced the doctors keep missing a baby and two are going to pop out when she delivers.:dohh:


She's gonna be in for a bit of a shock in a few weeks then ay hahaha :dohh:


----------



## drsquid

the one that is currently making me crazy is all the people telling me they wish they were having twins, or want to have twins.. i just dont know what to say. and given that i never even considered it or wanted twins... i just dont get it either


----------



## Liesje

arj said:


> Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> LOL some religious groups claim you're supposed to feel kicking at 7 weeks... Some even 4 weeks, which is impossible cuz yea, they have no legs yet.
> 
> Okay, I am a Christian but I found this to be absolutely hilarious!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I am a Christian too but Ive never heard of this one!!!Click to expand...

It was a pro-life site, something like this one but a little more skewed https://www.prolifedallas.org/pages/education_fetal (can't find the 4 week one now)

Early in my pregnancy I spent quite a bit of time perusing pro-life sites because of their cute little fetus pictures and it was exciting to see what my baby currently looks like but came across some sites that were WAY off.


----------



## aliss

I can imagine it is quite annoying to have girls come in here thinking it's twins.

I admit, I knew. My bump was abnormally large (although in hindsight I'm not convinced because when they are the size of a grain of a rice, how can you really say so???) and have a strong maternal history of fraternals. But I still posted my suspicions in 1st trimester until it was confirmed.

I think it just comes down to a lot of people being in love with the fantasy/attention of being a twin mom (sorry), because I know I was bricking it at the reality of it (as it is so common in my family, I never had any illusions it would be much fun to start with!!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Exactly. So many people tell me they wish they could have twins because "it's SO fun!!" What?!!! Lol. Of course there are fun times but its so freaking hard!!


----------



## drsquid

aliss- yeah i guess that is why people keep saying that to me... (that they are jealous etc). it just totally rubs me the wrong way. though not nearly as much as the current string of people i have emailing me etc telling me how i should be taking care of myself (apparently women doing prenatal yoga are strong women, women lifting weights and doing gym classes are crazy and overdoing it), how to deliver etc. sigh. im sure once they are born ill go nuts with the twins comments and im sure ill get asked if they are adopted (donor is vietnamese, im white)


----------



## aliss

Fortunately my grandmother (who had them herself) always smacked the twin reality into me from an early age :rofl: I do really think it's an attention thing unfortunately.

Drsquid, enjoy your weights! I am a competitive powerlifter and didn't stop until 34 weeks myself. Lots of stupid comments but whatever... made recovery a lot easier


----------



## Liesje

I had actually convinced myself that I *didn't* want twins after wanting invitro twins because we're running out of time. 
I started to think that I'd be cheating myself and my son out of the one on one time that singletons get, being able to sit and cuddle him, watch him sleep in my arms... Then BAM! Surprise! You're pregnant! And it's twins! :dohh:
Now I'm trying to forget all those valid points that make twins not such a good idea lol


----------



## shobbs

The thing is many women like the idea of having twins, I always wanted 2 children, I get comments like I decided on twins myself. As time goes on it scares me to think of the added pressure in pregnancy, the delivery and the rest of there lives. 

I didnt ask for twins but feel blessed to be given the opportunity to carry them, as many women do


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Multiples happen to people who can cope with them. I read that on here just after I had mine and I truly do believe it. Its what gets me through the particularly hard days!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah. I keep reminding myself of that! Lol. Especially after the crazy morning we had!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

my friend told me that if she could think of anyone to be able to manage twins it would be. 

the "idea" of twins is cute, adorable, lots of fun, lots of attention. the "reality" is cute adorable lots of fun lots of attention, super tough pregnancy , no sleep, aching body, stressful days, arguing with hubby, not bein able to pee after yr morning one til bedtime, two babies screaming at once, splitting yrself between them and other kids, financial strain. i could go on. i wouldnt swap my life with the girls for all the money in the world, they truly are a much wanted miracle but i dont live in that bubble that its all sweet smelling roses. which i think alot of those "i want twins/think im having twins" is.


----------



## drsquid

heh not sure i can cope but... im lucky. i can afford them and afford a nanny. i just cant imagine what people go through after they clear their savings for ivf then end up with more than they bargained (or budgeted) for.


----------



## fidgets mammy

speaking of affording them, does anyone else panic when theyre down to 10 packets of baby wipes thinking yr going to run out overnight and run to the nearest asda and fill yr trolley?? or am i a neurotic nutter?? ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lol! I so do that. We get down to half a box of diapers and I'm like omg store run!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

yip, ive got about 12 packs and 4 big packs of nappies yet i feel the palpitations setting in. absolute nutter


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lol we are just planners!


----------



## TatorMom

drsquid said:


> heh not sure i can cope but... im lucky. i can afford them and afford a nanny. i just cant imagine what people go through after they clear their savings for ivf then end up with more than they bargained (or budgeted) for.

I know I couldn't cope without day care or a nanny either. We already have day care(part time) spots reserved for our girls.:haha: We never would've done fertility treatments, knowing their was in increased chance of multiples(albeit small) if we were going to have an issue maintaining our same standard of living and have to worry about day care/drop in day care costs for our jobs and mommy/daddy alone time. I love having kids, obviously, but I'm a better mom when I can work, have my sanity and DH and I get good quality time together. I'm a night shifter and DH is quitting his job and starting nursing school here soon, so it'll be nice with me working great hours and DH just being in the same online RN program I went through. DH is making a career change partially for more career satisfaction, better pay, and better job fit, but also so he can have great pay with great hours. 

With all that being said we were trying for just #3 and I was a bit overwhelmed and frankly upset(even still at times) that we're having twins because I won't be able to have the experience of only 1 baby at a time, ever. That was actually part of the reason I wanted to try for baby #3. Our boys aren't twins, but I spent DS1 infancy pregnant and tired, and then DS2's having another baby that still wasn't walking and was a bit behind developmentally. I've come to accept it and be excited about it, but while we knew our chances of multiples were increased we knew the odds were still low. I would NEVER try for multiples and just don't understand why anyone would. I'm ashamed to admit it a bit, but I'm a bit jealous of women who are having just 1 baby because of all the time and attention they'll be able to devote to the baby and how much easier it will be. I'm excited about our girls, but it took awhile for me to get there and I still have moments of sadness.


----------



## drsquid

yeah me too. when i got my cat he was the first one i ever had and he was nuts. people kept telling me to get a second one but i didnt want to cause it was my first cat. got a kitten a few months later so i got kitten time with each. that is kind of my bummer with twins. im single and 39 so this will be my only pregnancy (most likely). my family also lives 3000 miles away (thoughi have local cousins). so i have no choice about a nanny. my hours are too crazy to do daycare (one day is 7:30-5 or 6 the next is 9:30-7 and 4 nights a month i work 7pm-7:30 and one night is 6pm-10pm). plus at least 30 minute commute time each way. i have to do livein whichi never wanted cause i cant be late for work and this way i dont have to worry about them arriving.


----------



## fidgets mammy

ive had to leave work as we cant afford the childcare. we could for one-just. but we never expected twins. 

twins are an amazing experience that we have bn blessed with. but theyre also hard work and people sometimes have to give up a lot. 

i suppose these things contribute to tge disliking of those posts


----------



## jogami

Things are also going to change in a big way for us financially! I get sweats just thinking about it. I've had to rework my budget a hundred times just to shift things around. I can't help thinking how much easier it would have been if it was just one baby. I'm sooooooo thankful I'm getting 2 new babies to love and cherish! I just worry because just that one extra person that we didn't bargain on is a whole extra expense. Everything has just gone up too! From January our medical aid is going up and with 2 new people on it the price is just ridiculous, not to mention childcare, nappies, formula etc etc. It's daunting but I'm having faith that it will all be ok. We have a roof over our heads, we have cars, we have medical aid, insurance, we have food and we can afford childcare. We don't have money over for luxuries but we are able to do it where alot of families literally can't, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Seems there are a lot of us nurses here!


----------



## TatorMom

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Seems there are a lot of us nurses here!

I LOVE being a nurse! I get great job satisfaction(most of the time:)), and have a great salary with great hours. I graduate from my MSN program(Certified Nurse Midwife/Family NP) here soon and am going to go straight on for my DNP. I don't know how we would do it if we were both working normal 9-5 day jobs, in terms of time with our kids and with each other, day care costs and furthering our educations. Not to mention being able to make so much extra working holidays and overtime if we want a boost.:thumbup: I love how much career progression there is in nursing now. Nursing has really evolved over the past 20-30yrs. Nurses are the best!!:)


----------



## fidgets mammy

im a nursery nurse. ha ha


----------



## drsquid

I'm a doctor. Radiologist


----------



## TatorMom

fidgets mammy said:


> im a nursery nurse. ha ha

Ha! That's awesome!! I love when I get to do the occasional shift in the special care nursery! I was so relived when I graduated nursing school and, after a year in med-surg Ortho, got a job in L&D. It's SO much more laid back and easy on my body. Not to mention who wouldn't love to deliver babies and care for them!:)


----------



## TatorMom

drsquid said:


> I'm a doctor. Radiologist

It's awesome how many there are in healthcare on this forum! I definitely think my career and education background makes this pregnancy less stressful, although just because I know something in my head doesn't mean I don't worry.


----------



## drsquid

both more an less cause we know the reality of prematurity and complications etc. but i think we also have more belief in the medical system so that helps


----------



## TatorMom

drsquid said:


> both more an less cause we know the reality of prematurity and complications etc. but i think we also have more belief in the medical system so that helps

I agree 100%!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tator you have my dream job! I am going the same path you are. I want to be a CNM but may go on after that. We will see :D exciting! I'm almost done with my LPN to RN bridge program and the. Starting a CNM course. Eek nervousness. It's so hard to work, study and have all these babies!


----------

